# USB-Drucker über´s Netzwerk mit Router verbinden ...



## Geronimo:) (2. November 2009)

*USB-Drucker über´s Netzwerk mit Router verbinden ...*

Hi,

ich hab da eine verzwickte Sache. Ich hab nen USB Drucker ganz normal per USB Kabel an meinem PC angeschloßen.
Der PC ist per LAN-Kabel an meine FritzBox3170Wlan angeschloßen.
So weit so gut.
Jetzt habe ich mir aber ein Notebook gekauft (steht im Wohnzimmer), und möchte gern über die FritzBox drucken.
Den Drucker kann ich übrigens nicht per USB-Kabel an die FritBox anschließen, weil steht in einem anderen Zimmer. (weit weit weg) 
Ich muß das drucken also über das Netzwerk realisieren.
Da gibt es doch bestimmt einen Adapter (Switch oder so was ähnliches), in dem dann einmal das LAN-Kabel von der FritzBox kommt und dann noch ein LAN-Kabel zum PC und ein USB-Kabel zu meinem Drucker. So das ich also den Drucker dann direkt über´s Netzwerk ansprechen kann, ohne meinen PC extra einzuschalten. 
Und das ganze muß dann ja auch noch konfiguriert werden.

Habt Ihr eine Idee. 


Geronimo
...


----------



## Herbboy (2. November 2009)

*AW: USB-Drucker über´s Netzwerk mit Router verbinden ...*

also, einfach nur nen adapter kenn ich da nicht...

aber halt router mit USB oder auch "printerserver", allerdings kosten die dann auch - wenn die was taugen wollen - so viel, dass man die fritzbox auch verkaufen und sich nen neuen router kaufen könnte, oder den drucker verkaufen und einen mit LAN neu kaufen... so 30€ kosten die halt schon... ^^


----------



## rabit (2. November 2009)

*AW: USB-Drucker über´s Netzwerk mit Router verbinden ...*

Gibt nur ärger mit den NW Druckern.


----------



## K3n$! (2. November 2009)

*AW: USB-Drucker über´s Netzwerk mit Router verbinden ...*

Ich hatte mein alten Drucker immer an der FB per USB dran. Lief auch alles ganz gut, bis Vista kam...


----------



## Geronimo:) (2. November 2009)

*AW: USB-Drucker über´s Netzwerk mit Router verbinden ...*

Ich hab noch mal ein bißchen im Netz gesucht. Aber leider noch nichts richtiges gefunden.
So wie ich das jetzt sehe, muß es wohl ein Switch mit mindestens 4 LAN-Ports sein, der auch als Printserver funktioniert, oder so ähnlich. Das heist, das der Switch auch ein oder zwei USB-Ports haben sollte.
Es gibt USB Hub´s, die haben einen LAN-Port. Ich brauch aber mindestens zwei.  
Da muß es doch was geben. 

Geronimo
...


----------



## Autokiller677 (2. November 2009)

*AW: USB-Drucker über´s Netzwerk mit Router verbinden ...*

Du könntest auch deinen PC für Wake on Lan konfigurieren und dann den Drucker an deinem PC im Netzwerk freigeben. Nur läuft dein PC dann halt wenn du was druckst.


----------



## K3n$! (2. November 2009)

*AW: USB-Drucker über´s Netzwerk mit Router verbinden ...*

Oder einfach den Drucker neben die Fritz!Box stellen und fertig.

Du musst nichts kaufen und tust sogar was für deine Gesundheit, indem du die paar Meter zum Drucker läufst.


Greetz K3n$!


----------



## Genghis99 (2. November 2009)

*AW: USB-Drucker über´s Netzwerk mit Router verbinden ...*

Printserver. Hmm - muss man beachten, ob der Drucker von dem Router/Printserver auch unterstützt wird. Es gibt da Teilweise Einschränkungen mit dem Befehlssatz und so. Ein Printserver hat halt keinen installierbaren Druckertreiber.

Eine Lösung wäre ein dedizierter Druckerserver - ein altes Notebook mit LAN und Wakeon Funktion würde reichen. Noch besser ein Netbook mit WiFi - dann kannst du den Drucker praktisch überall aufstellen. Diese Lösung kann man auch gleich zu einem kleinen Homeserver ausbauen - die Entwicklung geht eh dorthin.


----------



## Geronimo:) (2. November 2009)

*AW: USB-Drucker über´s Netzwerk mit Router verbinden ...*



K3n$! schrieb:


> Oder einfach den Drucker neben die Fritz!Box stellen und fertig.
> 
> Du musst nichts kaufen und tust sogar was für deine Gesundheit, indem du die paar Meter zum Drucker läufst.
> 
> ...


----------



## Geronimo:) (5. November 2009)

*AW: USB-Drucker über´s Netzwerk mit Router verbinden ...*

So, ich bin jetzt bei ebay auf ein Gerät gestoßen, das passen könnte.
DSL 4 Port Switch Lan-Router Printserver 2x USB neu bei eBay.de: Printserver, kabelgebunden (endet 24.11.09 21:53:11 MEZ)

Ein Edimax Router-Switch-Printserver Kombi. Kennt jemand das Gerät ???
Das dürfte doch meine Probleme lösen. Oder ???

Geronimo
...


----------



## Excavated (5. November 2009)

*AW: USB-Drucker über´s Netzwerk mit Router verbinden ...*

Das Grät gibt es übrigens auch günstiger, u.a. bei Alternate, da gibt es dann auch gleich noch eine Liste mit unterstützten Druckern.
Ein Vorteil beim Kauf über Alternate wäre, dass du das Gerät testen kannst und bei Nichtgefallen / nicht funktionieren einfach wieder innerhalb von 14 Tagen zurücksenden kannst.


----------



## Geronimo:) (6. November 2009)

*AW: USB-Drucker über´s Netzwerk mit Router verbinden ...*

Bei Alternate habe ich nun gerade gesehen, das mein Drucker Epson Stylus Color 760 nicht unterstützt wird. Der Edimax fängt erst beim 800 an. Schade. 
Ich bin aber noch auf ein anderes Gerät gestoßen, und zwar auf einen Netgear Wireless Printserver WGPS606.
WGPS606 : Netgear
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Drucker - Printserver - Netgear WGPS606

Was ist von dem Teil zu halten. 

Geronimo
...


----------



## Gast1654636202 (11. November 2009)

*AW: USB-Drucker über´s Netzwerk mit Router verbinden ...*



Geronimo:) schrieb:


> Bei Alternate habe ich nun gerade gesehen, das mein Drucker Epson Stylus Color 760 nicht unterstützt wird. Der Edimax fängt erst beim 800 an. Schade.
> Ich bin aber noch auf ein anderes Gerät gestoßen, und zwar auf einen Netgear Wireless Printserver WGPS606.
> WGPS606 : Netgear
> ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Drucker - Printserver - Netgear WGPS606
> ...



Hallo,

ich hab das Teil vor ein paar Jahren als Printserver für einen Canon IP5000 gekauft und es hat eigentlich tadellos funktioniert. (HDD's gehen  nicht dran, nur für Drucker ausgelegt, leider, Hack auch nirgendwo im Netz gesichtet bisher)

Mittlerweile bin ich auf einen Brother Wlan umgestiegen und der Canon hängt direkt an einem der PC's. Der WGPS ist seitdem immer mein Notfall WLAN Gerät bei zB Erstinstallation, klappt prima, denn normales Netzwerk ist ja Standard bei den Mainboards. Praktisch auch wenn Leute PC'S mitbringen, dann brauch ich denen nicht meine WLAN Daten zu geben.

Habe es vor ner Stunde noch benutzt um meine Linkstation wieder zu erwecken (*schwör*)

Fazit: Eigentlich bin ich zufrieden, das Teil war damals schon teuer, kann nicht viel außer dem was es soll, aber das tut (tat) es eigentlich gut.

Achja, soweit ich weiß kann kann es kein WPA2! Jedenfalls die FW die ich drauf habe definitiv nicht. Das Datenblatt zum 606 sagt auch nur WPA.

btw, die Kompatibilitätsliste listet deinen Stylus als unterstützt.

Alternative wäre zB eine Fritzbox oä gebraucht bei eBay und diese als AP/Printserver benutzen. Eine alte FB zB ist bei mir nur VOIP Schnittstelle, ein Uralt Belkin umgeflasht auf DD-WRT der AP (wegen Wake on Lan) für einen Teamspeak/Webserver im Keller....


----------



## Geronimo:) (14. November 2009)

*AW: USB-Drucker über´s Netzwerk mit Router verbinden ...*

Lassen sich im Netgear WGPS606 die Routerfunktionen abschalten?
So das ich ihn dann nur als Switch und Printserver laufen lassen kann?

Zur Zeit drucke ich vom Notebook über den eingeschalteten PC. Geht auch.
Ich möchte aber nicht ständig den PC dafür laufen lassen. 
Nur den Drucker einschalten und dann über´s Lan drucken.
Der WGPS606 ist dann hoffentlich das richtige Gerät. 

Geronimo
...


----------



## Gast1654636202 (15. November 2009)

*AW: USB-Drucker über´s Netzwerk mit Router verbinden ...*



Geronimo:) schrieb:


> Lassen sich im Netgear WGPS606 die Routerfunktionen abschalten?
> So das ich ihn dann nur als Switch und Printserver laufen lassen kann?
> 
> Zur Zeit drucke ich vom Notebook über den eingeschalteten PC. Geht auch.
> ...



Der hat sowieso keinerlei Routerfunktionalitäten.


----------



## Geronimo:) (15. November 2009)

*AW: USB-Drucker über´s Netzwerk mit Router verbinden ...*



lexx0049 schrieb:


> Der hat sowieso keinerlei Routerfunktionalitäten.


 
Alles klar. Dann werde ich mir das Gerät mal besorgen.

Danke für Deine Hilfe.  


Geronimo
...


----------



## Gast1654636202 (16. November 2009)

*AW: USB-Drucker über´s Netzwerk mit Router verbinden ...*



Geronimo:) schrieb:


> Alles klar. Dann werde ich mir das Gerät mal besorgen.
> 
> Danke für Deine Hilfe.
> 
> ...



Gern geschehen. Ich hätte aber doch noch einen Tip für Dich.

Je nachdem was die Patronen für deinen Epson kosten ist ein WLAN Drucker auch eine Alternative. Ich hab mir den Brother 490CW (150€) gekauft wegen der Faxfunktionalität und dem Scanner (auch im Netz, dh jeder PC im Haus kann damit scannen, faxen, drucken). Praktisch auch ohne PC als Kopierer, der hat sogar automatischen Einzug mehrerer Seiten.
Für Ausdrucke mit Text absolut super, Photos macht mein Canon nun doch besser, aber dafür war er eh nicht gedacht.

Wenn man Fax nicht braucht gibts zB den DCP 375CW, der ist 3 in  1 (Drucker, scanner, Kopierer) und liegt preislich bei den Kosten des Netgear WGPS ungefähr (+- 100 €).

Die Patronen dafür gibts schweinegünstig überall meist ab 2,00 Euro ( 4 separate Patronen ). 

Rechnet sich unter Umständen sehr schnell...


----------



## Geronimo:) (17. November 2009)

*AW: USB-Drucker über´s Netzwerk mit Router verbinden ...*

Also, ich hab mir vor kurzem erst einen neuen Scanner gekauft. 
Mein Epson Stylus Color 760 ist schon etwas älter, und muß sicher bald mal ersetzt werden. Aber jetzt ein Kombigerät zu kaufen. Na ich weiß nicht. 
Meine Frau meinte, es gibt doch so kleine Wlan-Drucker. sogar mit Akku-Betrieb. Eben so Geräte, die Versicherungsfritzen und Bausparverkäufer mit sich herrumtragen, um auch beim Kunden schnell mal was auszudrucken. Und da das Notebook eh hauptsächlich für unseren Sohn zum unterstützen der Hausaufgaben gedacht ist, könnte man ja mal schauen, was es da für Geräte gibt, die dann auch nicht zu teuer sind. 
So ein Grät könnte man dann ja schnell auf den Tisch stellen, falls es was zum ausdrucken gibt. 

Vielleicht sollte ich mich noch in die Richtung Schlau machen, bevor ich mir das Netgear anschaffe. 

Geronimo
...


----------

